# Global rally 2007 mugs ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I was going to get some mugs made up with the MHF Logo and url but with the text "MHF Global Rally 2007" underneath,

Would be selling them at the rally at £6.99, who would be interested so i can gauge numbers worth buying in ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about a combined package of Mug & sticker!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nah.. we want a free sticker


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Added value*

How about a combined package of Mug, Sticker and 100 durex!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jimjam said:


> we want a free sticker


Dave just fainted .. 8O


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi  what about a mug ! a sticker ! 1 years free subs !
and a euromobil hire for the year! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray :wink: yes to the mug


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes a mug would be nice thanks.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

hi yes two mugs please


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

yes please to the mug, John


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, why not? Stick us down for a couple 

Gerald

_Edit: maybe we can have special mods' ones, with a little gold line around the top :wink: Or maybe a matching teapot :lol: _


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh I love a good mug   

Johnny F


----------

